# What frame should I make with this Olive offcut?



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Total noob question, hence why it's posted here!

I want to absolutely maximize how much of the dark heartwood shows in the finished frame. The size of the board ain't too shabby but the placement of the "sweet spot" is giving me pause. If only it were more centered!

Thoughts?

Thanks gents.


----------



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

make a tiny turtle. they look nice with that grain. nice piece of wood.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

An OPFS would look great you can make several .

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

I agree with the above; make both! A tiny turtle would look great with the heartwood and there looks to be room for a PFS, too. Either way, beautiful wood and whatever you decide will be fabulous.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks all. That was pretty much my conclusion, pfs. Either that or handle scales. Will post whatever comes when it comes.


----------



## Emilyscott9810 (Oct 10, 2016)

Axiom champ


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

First thought was PFS...


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

1... My thought is to go with whatever design you shoot the best and enjoy the most. You'll end up with a fine working shooter instead of a pretty frame that you don't shoot that well or enjoy very much.

2... On another note (if you make anything other than a PFS), I'd also suggest resawing your blank to half-thickness and making a laminated frame with a 1/4" metal core. It'd be a shame to see a board cut frame made out of that beautiful wood fall prey to frame failure (as board cut frames are prone to doing).

Stay safe and good luck with that beautiful wood.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Lacumo said:


> 1... My thought is to go with whatever design you shoot the best and enjoy the most. You'll end up with a fine working shooter instead of a pretty frame that you don't shoot that well or enjoy very much.
> 2... On another note (if you make anything other than a PFS), I'd also suggest resawing your blank to half-thickness and making a laminated frame with a 1/4" metal core. It'd be a shame to see a board cut frame made out of that beautiful wood fall prey to frame failure (as board cut frames are prone to doing).
> 
> Stay safe and good luck with that beautiful wood.


Like this!! Bookmatched Olive wood with a g10 core and one with an aluminum core with black g10 liners.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Nice piece of material...lots of potential.

GP


----------

